# Cameras Interactive - Full site



## dustbin (May 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

For the final project of my Digital Media Degree I've designed an interactive Flash site to teach Basic Photography. 

The Virtual Camera has 4 tutorials as well as two 3D environments where users can save the 'photos' they take. 

As part of my course I need as many people as possible to complete the feedback questionnaire on the site. 

http://www.camerasinteractive.com/index.php 

Many Thanks! 
Dave


----------



## Big Mike (May 12, 2004)

That was pretty cool.

I would definitely send any newbie there to learn about Aperture, Shutter speed and DOF.


----------

